# Стоит оперироваться?



## Сергей198622 (20 Май 2021)

Уважаемые специалисты. Подскажите пожалуйста стоит ли оперироваться по этим показаниям?


----------



## La murr (20 Май 2021)

@Сергей198622, здравствуйте!
Опишите подробнее, что Вас беспокоит.
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## конст2013 (4 Июн 2021)

Сергей198622 написал(а):


> ...стоит ли оперироваться по этим показаниям?


По представленным данным точно не стоит. Оперируют по клинической картине а не описанию мрт.


----------



## Виктор-72 (4 Июн 2021)

Я полагаю, что если основная жалоба - это не 0.0 мм в заключении на МРТ исследовании, то не только оперироваться не стоит, но и нечего и не за чем и не для чего.
И вообще, мой традиционный совет - на операцию своими ногами - ошибка в 99,9% случаев.


----------



## Сергей198622 (8 Июн 2021)

Большое всем спасибо. 04.06.21г. Успешно прооперировался.

Только присутствуют небольшие тянущие боли в ноге. Врач который оперировал говорит что скоро пройдет. Так как нерв восстанавливается.


----------

